# A Nice Pair Of...



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

...Omegas.

I thought they might look nice pictured together:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi dec very nice the gold one was mine i sould have hang on to it .but then i am always wanting something new .i have still kept these three omegas .all the best woody77.


----------



## WingTsun (Jul 14, 2012)

Two lovely sets of Omegas! Woody, that SM in the middle reminds me of your Fairchild digital.


----------



## peterbr (Sep 13, 2011)

Just finished restoring this seamaster, looks very similar as the original postings.

This is a 166.020 case with 552 automatic movement.

Cleaned, oiled and retimed, reuse perfectly , good for an other 50 years of service!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The 600, is it a cal.600 or 601? Is the auto from the 500 series, such as cal.565? Those dials are nice and clean.

Later,

William


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> The 600, is it a cal.600 or 601? Is the auto from the 500 series, such as cal.565? Those dials are nice and clean.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


The 600 is a 601:










I have it in my head that the Geneve is a 565, but I've never had the back off so I can't be sure.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The 601 is likely one of Omega's finest movements, perhaps under appreciated though.

Later,

William


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> The 600, is it a cal.600 or 601? Is the auto from the 500 series, such as cal.565? Those dials are nice and clean.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William





Deco said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > The 600, is it a cal.600 or 601? Is the auto from the 500 series, such as cal.565? Those dials are nice and clean.
> ...


Curiosity got the better of me so I took the back off...565 it is. Any thoughts on the wearing on the inside of the case back? Looks like the rotor touching it -	wrong case back perhaps?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Years ago, when I was searching for a Seamaster 300, I saw several cases that had originally contained a cal.552 and were transplanted with a 565. They had the same caseback wear pattern.

Later,

william


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> Years ago, when I was searching for a Seamaster 300, I saw several cases that had originally contained a cal.552 and were transplanted with a 565. They had the same caseback wear pattern.


Mmmm...so a transplanted movement rather than the wrong case back. This makes sense as I had thought the watch was a little noisy when winding - must be the rotor rubbing slightly on the case back.

I'm quite happy having the 565 movement, maybe I'll try to source a case back to suit it.

Thanks for the reply William

Dec


----------



## Prophecy88 (Feb 16, 2012)

nice...i think an omega is next on my list as i have never owned one yet!


----------



## bm320 (Nov 10, 2011)

I just bought a blue faced omega geneve manual. it has a 613 movement. Does that sound correct?


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

beauties... they are as new...


----------

